# Wow how in the hell is Rampage gonna prepare for Machida...



## Mr UFC Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

Im the biggest Rampage fan but after seening the dismantle of Rashad I don't know what Rampage is gonna do now!!!

Well will just have to see I guess..


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Same here. Rashad floated like a butterfly but Lyoto stung like a bee. Lyoto takes out Rampage in three...


----------



## Future_Fighter (Feb 6, 2008)

i see no way he can win lol


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

I think he's just gonna have to close his eyes and charge him. You never know.


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

well if rampage can get a hold of him *GINORMUS IF* then i think he might be able to do something. I think rampage will be the most physically imposing fighter he has faced.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

rampage is going back to the street, he's just has to jump in and swing for the fences. Keep the distance close.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't see how Rampage is going to be able to close the distance in that fight. And Quinton fights very upright himself so is going to be open to those kicks. I think if Lyoto gets past him we could see Anderson Silva like domiantion in this division. and i love it.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm a fan of rampage, but i didn't see him beating lyoto before this fight and that right there certainly justifies it for me. sucks to be a ufc lhw if you're not lyoto right now


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

I see this fighting going in two possible directions. First and most likely.....rampage cant get a hold of machida and gets worked on his feet. Second and less lickely ...... rampage overpowers machida. Maybe a couple of slams or something to get the wind out of him. if rampage can physically dominate him on the fence and on the ground i think that will slow down machida. the fact is can he get a hold of machida withought getting KTFO....i doubt it.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

How do you train for someone who drinks there own pee? This guy Lyoto is a special breed, but rampage is just as nuts in his own way. Lyoto doesn't leg kick much, mainly high kicks, so I see rampage holding his own.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

It's funny how Forrest, Chuck and Hacklman(spelling) all pretty much said the same thing years ago about how they don't want to fight Lyoto. They were saying how he would be their toughest fight and this proves they were 100% right.

I wish I could find the article or interview I had seen it on, but I just can't remember off the top of my head.

But Rampage is in a world of trouble unless he comes with a very smart gameplan!


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

*Great Question*

Great question --> problem for Rampage is there is absolutly no one that fights like Lyoto, so how DO you prepare for him?? Somethin tells me if anything is gonna be a threat to Lyoto, it's gonna be pressure. In other words, the only hope would be if Lyoto is moving backwards. Keep stepping forwards and not letting him set up the counter. And even then it's pretty hopeless......This guy reminded me sooooo much of Anderson Silva in the Rashad fight because of his elusiveness.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I USED TO BE A DOUBTER BUT MACHIDAIS THE REAL DEAL!

I just don't see Rampage winning this fight unless he can just catch him good.


----------



## Mr UFC Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

I think Machida might be the Andersan Silva of the Light Heavyweight division and if you really go back and watch this fight Rashad played into Machida game plan by running around and letting him setting up them kicks and I don't see Rampage is going to do this because he like to press forward and we all know he has power in both hands but just doesn't check kicks lol...


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

By practiceing what he is going to say to joe after he loses


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Bull rush off the start and keep on punching till Machida is lying on the mat.


----------



## DrFunk (Mar 10, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> By practiceing what he is going to say to joe after he loses


Hahaha


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

putmeonhold said:


> Great question --> problem for Rampage is there is absolutly no one that fights like Lyoto, so how DO you prepare for him?? Somethin tells me if anything is gonna be a threat to Lyoto, it's gonna be pressure. In other words, the only hope would be if Lyoto is moving backwards. Keep stepping forwards and not letting him set up the counter. And even then it's pretty hopeless......This guy reminded me sooooo much of Anderson Silva in the Rashad fight because of his elusiveness.


Right now i have lyoto beating rampage but his run will stop once he runs into anderson silva (if he does beat anderson) he'll be the best pound for pound fighter in the world...cause i don't know how the hell u would beat him.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

crispsteez said:


> i'm a fan of rampage, but i didn't see him beating lyoto before this fight and that right there certainly justifies it for me. sucks to be a ufc lhw if you're not lyoto right now


I said pretty much the same thing in the Pre/Post fight discussion thread. If I were a LHW in the UFC right now, I'd be really bummed. Looking at the UFC's LHW division, who really has a great shot at beating Machida? Rampage? I'm saying no. Forrest? Nope. Jardine? Hell no. Shogun? Uh-Uh. Machida's wasn't lying, he's going to have that belt for a very long time.


----------



## GStP (Dec 31, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> Right now i have lyoto beating rampage but his run will stop once he runs into anderson silva (if he does beat anderson) he'll be the best pound for pound fighter in the world...cause i don't know how the hell u would beat him.


Anderson and Machida are really good friends and both have said they will not fight each other.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

GStP said:


> Anderson and Machida are really good friends and both have said they will not fight each other.


I know that but what do they do if the ufc puts them together...does one move up or can the ufc take legal action cause i'm sure there is something in their contracts that would force them to fight.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

By practiceing what he is going to say to joe after he loses


----------



## GStP (Dec 31, 2006)

marcthegame said:


> I know that but what do they do if the ufc puts them together...does one move up or can the ufc take legal action cause i'm sure there is something in their contracts that would force them to fight.


UFC doesn't force people to fight. Joe Silva presents the fight and the fighter says yes or no.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Rampage could do another 'Rampage Slam'


----------



## Mr UFC Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

box said:


> How do you train for someone who drinks there own pee? This guy Lyoto is a special breed, but rampage is just as nuts in his own way. Lyoto doesn't leg kick much, mainly high kicks, so I see rampage holding his own.




"Simple you switch pee cups lol"....


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He can't beat him being the UFC Rampage trying to counter punch he is going to have to try and beat him being the Pride full speed ahead Rampage to have a shot. He has a great chin so I think if he kept his guard up coming in he could take enough shots to do something but it is a really terrible matchup for him. I am a Rampage fan but I said before this fight happened that Rashad had a better chance of beating Lyoto than Rampage because of their skillsets. I would have to pick Lyoto in the fight no matter what gameplan Rampage has.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rampage moves far better than Rashad in the cage, is stronger and as Rogan mentioned can take a hell of a shot. His difficulty with the kicking game is the main obstacle he'll have to overcome. Its easy to forget the trouble Evans had with Bisping, Liddell and Griffins kickboxing


----------



## AK-Bronco (Feb 25, 2008)

I see the Machida/Jackson fight going much like the Thiago Silva fight. Lateral movement, counter punching, KO. But hay, If Forest can beat Quinton anything can happen.


----------



## Nick_Lynch (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe Rashad to have been the toughest LHW opponent for Lyoto atm. Rampage lost to forrest, Lyoto is gonna kill him, unless if he stops being flat footed I don't see Rampage having a chance against Machida.


----------



## Mr UFC Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

if Rampage has any chance to win he can't let him set those legs in position..


----------



## Mr UFC Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

Terry77 said:


> Rampage moves far better than Rashad in the cage, is stronger and as Rogan mentioned can take a hell of a shot. His difficulty with the kicking game is the main obstacle he'll have to overcome


My point exactly Rashad is no Rampage just a better wrestler & dancer lol 










vs










Sorry man!! Maybe next time stop dancing


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

*What im really wondering*

What I just thought about is, how the hell did BJ Penn take this guy to a decision lmao!

Almost forgot about that fight but man, that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Mr UFC Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> What I just thought about is, how the hell did BJ Penn take this guy to a decision lmao!
> 
> Almost forgot about that fight but man, that's pretty impressive.


simple its BJ Penn not Rashad lol ....


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

MagiK11 said:


> What I just thought about is, how the hell did BJ Penn take this guy to a decision lmao!
> 
> Almost forgot about that fight but man, that's pretty impressive.


Fat BJ Penn is not to be messed with, fat Lyoto...not so much


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He is the prodigy man... the prodigy.


----------



## Elitemajik (Dec 31, 2006)

Rampage via vehicular manslaughter


----------



## rnv18 (Apr 15, 2007)

haha something tells me BJ wouldnt do as good this time.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

Like I said when i signed up here

Machida FTW!!!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The Penn/Machida fight really has no bearing on where either guy is today. An out of shape BJ was landing power shots on Machida consistently in the first two rounds and like half of the fight was Machida hugging BJ and pressing him against the ropes. Watching that fight you wouldn't think Machida was ever going to be a dominant striker. 

People need to be honest also this Karate stuff is all UFC mythical hype bullshit Anderson Silva taught Lyoto how to be a dominant striker. He had the tools and Anderson showed him how to put them together he was never an elite striker before they started training together.


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

He will prepare for Lyoto by renting a log cabin in the snow covered mountains of Russia. He will chop wood daily and run to the top of the mountain through knee high snow, the scream Lyoto's name when he reaches the top. All the while he will keep a picture of Lyoto taped to a mirror and he will listen to Eye of the tiger repeatedly.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Mr UFC Guy said:


> My point exactly Rashad is no Rampage just a better wrestler & dancer lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, why you gotta use such an un-flattering picture of Machida?


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

As much as people think Rampage wouldn't give a good challenge to Machida, I think it'll be a competative match up between the two. I don't see where people are comparing Rashad and Rampage.. its like apples and oranges. I can go in detail on how they're not alike what so ever.

Rampage isn't green.. he's fought so much battles and I'm sure he'll come in this one prepared and would give it his best to fight someone like Machida. Now, I will be betting on Machida but with Rampage you never know.


----------



## Hett (Apr 30, 2007)

Hopefully a lot of luck and power.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

To prep for this fight, Rampage needs to stock up on energy drinks, get a huge truck that's ready to smash up, and get ready to go on a little cleansing adventure like after the Forrest fight. Seriously, Rampage is a great fighter, but I don't think he really stands a chance with Machida.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I have no idea. Wreckless abandon could end up like T. Silva. Being cautious will end like most of his fights have. He will pick him apart slowly. I think Rampage has to try and overwhelm the guy to win. Not saying that's easy, but seriously, Rampage will not win a decision against Machida.


----------



## donttouchthat (Dec 31, 2006)

osmium said:


> The Penn/Machida fight really has no bearing on where either guy is today. An out of shape BJ was landing power shots on Machida consistently in the first two rounds and like half of the fight was Machida hugging BJ and pressing him against the ropes. Watching that fight you wouldn't think Machida was ever going to be a dominant striker.
> 
> People need to be honest also this Karate stuff is all UFC mythical hype bullshit Anderson Silva taught Lyoto how to be a dominant striker. He had the tools and Anderson showed him how to put them together he was never an elite striker before they started training together.


I totally disagree with you.

Machida and Silva are completely different strikers. Machidas striking is clearly karate based. His movement, the way he moves in and out to attack, it's traditional karate. Even his kicks are different then Silvas. Just because the two of them are in the same camp, doesn't mean they train together on a daily basis. Machida actually uses quite basic karate techniques that are considered unorthodox in MMA.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

donttouchthat said:


> I totally disagree with you.
> 
> Machida and Silva are completely different strikers. Machidas striking is clearly karate based. His movement, the way he moves in and out to attack, it's traditional karate. Even his kicks are different then Silvas. Just because the two of them are in the same camp, doesn't mean they train together on a daily basis. Machida actually uses quite basic karate techniques that are considered unorthodox in MMA.


Machida sure did KTFO Rich Franklin some time ago. (was trying to quote the comment that you responded to. I rule on the forums)


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

donttouchthat said:


> I totally disagree with you.
> 
> Machida and Silva are completely different strikers. Machidas striking is clearly karate based. His movement, the way he moves in and out to attack, it's traditional karate. Even his kicks are different then Silvas. Just because the two of them are in the same camp, doesn't mean they train together on a daily basis. Machida actually uses quite basic karate techniques that are considered unorthodox in MMA.


Yeah except he never fought like he does now even though he "trained since he was 3" until he started training with Anderson. I am not saying Anderson taught him how to do a kick I am saying he taught him how to utilize his striking efficiently and effectively and to be elusive. A fat BJ Penn was landing on him more than everyone in his past 5 fights combined to the point of bullying him around in the first even though Machida had like 40 pounds on him. If it was all his karate training he would have been elusive like he is now and as effective all of his MMA career. It is marketing campaign.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

From the looks of it now, technically Rampage's only chance is a puncher's chance now. However I don't think we should write off Rampage completely yet. He's got the physical power to push Lyoto around. If he came into the fight charging right away for Machida & gets a hold of him. Just like body slam him around a few times with a lil ground & pound him maybe for a bit. Yeah, Machida might actually soften up for rampage to finish it. LOL You never know something like that might work being that everyone that fights machida tries to get technical with him but gets outclassed in doing so. I say shoot for take down right away or asap when fighting Machida. Thats the only you're going to break him down. It has to be from the get go. You cant start it out as a feel it out contest cus Lyoto will even more so find his feel, relax & grow more confident. And of course when I mean charge at Lyoto I mean charge at him with caution & precision. Not what T.Silva did, that was just reckless like a drunk street fighter tatic. Rampage's got the tools to beat machida but he's going to have to do a lot of studying, meditating, & come into the fight as calm & patient as ever. Not his usual "Imma whoop ya ass" attitude bullying aroung his opponents.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe rampage should get in some karate guys to get an idea of karate.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> Maybe rampage should get in some karate guys to get an idea of karate.


It never hurts to learn the martial art that sets your opponent apart.

I'd say Ramp has to be able to fight while running forward.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Maybe put a little pressure on him. Strike before getting struck upon


----------



## chopstickz (Dec 26, 2008)

What's the reach difference? 
who's got the better conditioning?

Lyoto got kicks, counter punch, and submission. Oh yeah let's not forget his footsweeps.
Rampage got KO powers on both hands, mediocre wrestling n slam. Never been submitted except for Sakuraba when he was an newbie

*Rampage got more experience with TOP fighters going distant to 5 rounds.


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

Unless he finds someone to simulate Machida (which is impossible because there's virtually nobody but who uses Machida karate style) or he finds a way to learn 10+ years of Machida karate in 3 months, there's no special preparing for him. If he's smart he's gonna try the same thing Rashad did and that's make Machida attack... but the thing is... if you make him attack, you won't be able to counter punch.


----------



## judodude (Mar 27, 2009)

Rampage needs to train his wrestling and ground game again. And learn how to check kicks.

You know, fight like he did in Pride.,


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

osmium said:


> The Penn/Machida fight really has no bearing on where either guy is today. An out of shape BJ was landing power shots on Machida consistently in the first two rounds and like half of the fight was Machida hugging BJ and pressing him against the ropes. Watching that fight you wouldn't think Machida was ever going to be a dominant striker.
> 
> People need to be honest also this Karate stuff is all UFC mythical hype bullshit Anderson Silva taught Lyoto how to be a dominant striker. He had the tools and Anderson showed him how to put them together he was never an elite striker before they started training together.


Quiet your gonna blow it for the Chi people doing katas and training on mountain tops, next youll say theres no easter bunny:thumbsup:


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

rnv18 said:


> I see this fighting going in two possible directions. First and most likely.....rampage cant get a hold of machida and gets worked on his feet. Second and less lickely ...... rampage overpowers machida. Maybe a couple of slams or something to get the wind out of him. if rampage can physically dominate him on the fence and on the ground i think that will slow down machida. the fact is can he get a hold of machida withought getting KTFO....i doubt it.


When was the last time we saw Rampage *SLAM* anything. Face it, he's battling in another continent with another style entirely.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Hammer_Lock said:


> Unless he finds someone to simulate Machida (which is impossible because there's virtually nobody but who uses Machida karate style) or he finds a way to learn 10+ years of Machida karate in 3 months, there's no special preparing for him. If he's smart he's gonna try the same thing Rashad did and that's make Machida attack... but the thing is... if you make him attack, you won't be able to counter punch.


Rashad's plan was actually pretty good. Yes he lost but he landed some hits. If Ramp tries the same thing, he will at least have a tougher chin and hit harder. Though he will take a lot of kicks, and is prob a bit slower than Rashad.


----------



## Mr UFC Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

Im just curious how did Rashad trained for this fight because it looked like he had no game plan in the secound round just looked like we was trying to box him and I don't think Rampage will make that same mistake!


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Rampage's camp should have him primed and ready to rock and roll


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

I hope Rampage finds out a way to beat him hopefully a counter right that knocks Machida out


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sugar tried to fight Machida like he did Liddel.. FAILED.. Rampages best bet is to try and take it to the ground asap for some ground and pound and grind his ass out.


----------



## donttouchthat (Dec 31, 2006)

osmium said:


> Yeah except he never fought like he does now even though he "trained since he was 3" until he started training with Anderson. I am not saying Anderson taught him how to do a kick I am saying he taught him how to utilize his striking efficiently and effectively and to be elusive. A fat BJ Penn was landing on him more than everyone in his past 5 fights combined to the point of bullying him around in the first even though Machida had like 40 pounds on him. If it was all his karate training he would have been elusive like he is now and as effective all of his MMA career. It is marketing campaign.


I think it was more of Lyoto getting more MMA experience. He still only has 15 MMA fights total. BJ may have been fat and out of shape in that fight, but so was Machida. Look at how different he looked back then compared to now (just physically). 

If you watch some of his older fights compared to now, he hasn't changed or strayed from his Karate style, he simply has become more comfortable and effective with it in MMA. 

Focusing on his Karate, obviously is a marketing scheme, but it isn't false. Watch any high level Karate sparring session. Machida uses the exact same movements. If Anderson Silva were to have had an influence on Machida, we would see him using more Muay Thai strikes. However his punches and kicks are all still traditional Karate (actually his kicks are more taekwondo then karate).


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

donttouchthat said:


> I think it was more of Lyoto getting more MMA experience. He still only has 15 MMA fights total. BJ may have been fat and out of shape in that fight, but so was Machida. Look at how different he looked back then compared to now (just physically).
> 
> If you watch some of his older fights compared to now, he hasn't changed or strayed from his Karate style, he simply has become more comfortable and effective with it in MMA.
> 
> Focusing on his Karate, obviously is a marketing scheme, but it isn't false. Watch any high level Karate sparring session. Machida uses the exact same movements. If Anderson Silva were to have had an influence on Machida, we would see him using more Muay Thai strikes. However his punches and kicks are all still traditional Karate (actually his kicks are more taekwondo then karate).


You both are right.. I think with the training of others has helped build confidence in the skills already had by machida..


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Machida is the real deal and he has an abundance off mma moves from all different styles and I never would have dreamed of saying how good he is until I saw him beat Thiago like he was nothing. Right now IMO Rampages standup boxing only style would be a gift for Machida, shit Forrest picked him apart and Jardine didnt do to bad either, i cant see Machida losing the title to anyone on the roster, but I do hope they give him shogun cause hes more versatile.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

rampage has NOTHING for machida. I would bet rashad would make quick work of him. Im gonna be pissed if rampage gets a title shot already.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Fat BJ Penn is not to be messed with, fat Lyoto...not so much


Idk if I agree, but that was f*cking funny.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Fighting Machida is about timing. You have to be patient and you have to try to out wait him. Rashad had that part right; I don't think Rampage will be the same.

Machida moves into striking range and back out very quickly; but he does get close enough to punch. If Rampage catches Machida with a well-timed overhand right Machida will go to sleep just like anyone else. Rashad didn't get that part right. He couldn't figure out Machida's timing and was guessing all night. Maybe Rampage does better. Unlikely but possible.

Personally I give Machida the edge. His unpredictable style leaves opponents guessing. When you guess eventually you will be wrong and in a fight being wrong has consequences.


----------



## Mr UFC Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

ZENKI1 said:


> Sugar tried to fight Machida like he did Liddel.. FAILED.. Rampages best bet is to try and take it to the ground asap for some ground and pound and grind his ass out.


Agreed I can't say it any better myself..


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Tepang said:


> rampage has NOTHING for machida. I would bet rashad would make quick work of him. Im gonna be pissed if rampage gets a title shot already.


I think Lyoto would beat Rampage but saying he has nothing for Lyoto is a bit naive. Also I disagree with another one of your points and think Rampage was going to KO Evans if they had fought. I really want to see Rampage and Evans fight more than I want to see Lyoto vs Page.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Tepang said:


> rampage has NOTHING for machida. I would bet rashad would make quick work of him. Im gonna be pissed if rampage gets a title shot already.


Well who do YOU think Machida should face off with?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

rnv18 said:


> well if rampage can get a hold of him *GINORMUS IF* then i think he might be able to do something. I think rampage will be the most physically imposing fighter he has faced.


I think Sam Greco, who was about 50 pounds larger than Machida, was his most physically imposing challenge.

Rampage could take him down, but Machida would either sweep him or just get back up. 

Rashad was the only guy who could beat Lyoto. Look at what happened to him.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I think Rampage will fight just like he did against Forrest, Silva and Jardine. I don't expect any drastic changes. Lyoto Machida will most likely win again. They need to bring Dan Henderson, that would make it a lot more interesting due to his wrestling skills, and he's never been knocked out.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The only reason why this fight will be entertaining is because everyone knows he has that ONE SHOT KO ability "if" he can land. Also, think everyone is forgetting that this guy can take probably the most punishment out of all of the fighters out there. Please refer to Wand I and II fight. Anyone who can absorb 17 knees to the head has a head made of lead. 

I think this one will go past the 3rd with Rampage taking a lot of damage though in the process. I'd really like to see Shogun in his prime vs Machida. Lots and lots of combinations here especially with the "Spider" entering the foray of things.


----------



## JBL (Aug 27, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> I think Rampage will fight just like he did against Forrest, Silva and Jardine. I don't expect any drastic changes. Lyoto Machida will most likely win again. They need to bring Dan Henderson, that would make it a lot more interesting due to his wrestling skills, and he's never been knocked out.


Rashad had never been knocked out either... Just something to think about.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

JBL said:


> Rashad had never been knocked out either... Just something to think about.


True but henderson has faced more strikers than rashad. (wanderlei twice, rampage, a. silva, belfort,)


----------



## Mr UFC Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

I been thinking maybe Rampage best bet for training for this fight is bringing in "Mirko Cro Cop" because his kicking style is similar to Machida and that way rampage can Rush em "Rush em like a dog" -Rampage Jackson Ufc 96 quote...


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

He should talk to God again and drive his car into the arena and hit Lyoto. Only way I see it happening.


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

I like Rampage, but I don't see him beating Machida. I think his best chance to be physical and body up on him. Not sure what else Rampage can do. I can't see him winning a standup fight vs. Machida.


----------



## Kingofkings (Jan 18, 2009)

Rampage is going to ko him.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Rampage has one punch knockout power and is in the prime of his career. His chin is legendary, as Wanderlei had to punch and knee him repeatedly from one side of the ring to the other, and then back again, before felling the tree. 

Unfortunately, Rampage will be facing the UFC's equivalent of "Neo": a fighter who moves in and out of the Matrix/Octagon at will, only to leave his opponent swinging wildly at a phantom. 

Rampage's best bet is to bait Lyoto into not one, but several swinging exchanges, thus increasing his probability of sneaking an on the button KO punch. He will have to risk being KO'ed as well, as Lyoto's speed is truly frightening. He will have to take the risk that his chin will hold up, so he will hopefully have multiple opportunities to finish. 

It is a very risky strategy, but nothing's impossible.


----------



## JBL (Aug 27, 2007)

How come every time people talk about rampage's chin, Wanderlei's knockout is mentioned but no one talks about when Shogun dismantled him?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Because our collective memory is faulty.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

osmium said:


> Yeah except he never fought like he does now even though he "trained since he was 3" until he started training with Anderson. I am not saying Anderson taught him how to do a kick I am saying he taught him how to utilize his striking efficiently and effectively and to be elusive. A fat BJ Penn was landing on him more than everyone in his past 5 fights combined to the point of bullying him around in the first even though Machida had like 40 pounds on him. If it was all his karate training he would have been elusive like he is now and as effective all of his MMA career. It is marketing campaign.





osmium said:


> The Penn/Machida fight really has no bearing on where either guy is today. An out of shape BJ was landing power shots on Machida consistently in the first two rounds and like half of the fight was Machida hugging BJ and pressing him against the ropes. Watching that fight you wouldn't think Machida was ever going to be a dominant striker.
> 
> People need to be honest also this Karate stuff is all UFC mythical hype bullshit Anderson Silva taught Lyoto how to be a dominant striker. He had the tools and Anderson showed him how to put them together he was never an elite striker before they started training together.


You are basing that on one fight where Lyoto looked like crap. Silva didn't change the fighter Machida was, he foguht the same way before the Penn fight, watch the way he moves and strikes in the Franklin, Bonnar and Greco fights.

Trainng with Silva helped him definitely, but his style was there before that, Silva isn't responsible for it. 

You need to start checking your facts and stop posting bulshit man.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

rampage wont have to prepare for machida. he won't be as elusive with all that extra weight on his nuts..he might have to fight brock from now on


----------



## RZA (May 25, 2009)

To beat Machida you have to get your hands on him. Man-handle him, easier said of course.... I dont think the rest of 205 could out-strike him unless some one has greater timing, foot work and speed, hmm Anderson anybody but we all know that fight wont happen.... A great striker with a wrestling base is what it takes to dethrone him. Like Crocop, all was afraid of his LHK and Randleman said it best, got ta get inside of him and dont wait around for him to kick your face.... Bully him, Machida has not been rocked, interesting to see how he would handle it....

Rampage is a brawler, great fighter yes, technicaly sound yes, but still a brawler; like Randy. Machida is a martial artist.... Rampage would have to get inside with power hook shots to rattle him, use his wrestling to hopefully keep em on the ground and GnP.... Rampage will not figure out Machida's stand-up and he will lose....


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

Machida would take Rampage out with leg kicks.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

JBL said:


> How come every time people talk about rampage's chin, Wanderlei's knockout is mentioned but no one talks about when Shogun dismantled him?


...Because the fight was stopped with Shogun throwing kicks to the face of Rampage while he was folded up in the corner of the ring. Wanderlei's brutal Thai clinch was more impressive...


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

JBL said:


> How come every time people talk about rampage's chin, Wanderlei's knockout is mentioned but no one talks about when Shogun dismantled him?


cause wandy hit him with about a billion knees.


----------



## smart75 (Dec 30, 2007)

I think Lyoto will keep the belt for long time just like his friend Anderson Silva. Brazilians took over UFC man especially if GSP also lose his fight against Alves. we should all go to Brazil to learn how to kick asses lool.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> Rampage has one punch knockout power and is in the prime of his career. His chin is legendary, as Wanderlei had to punch and knee him repeatedly from one side of the ring to the other, and then back again, before felling the tree.
> 
> Unfortunately, Rampage will be facing the UFC's equivalent of "Neo": a fighter who moves in and out of the Matrix/Octagon at will, only to leave his opponent swinging wildly at a phantom.
> 
> ...


...That was the same gameplan Evans had. To lure Machida in and exchange with him hoping to catch him on the button. Evans admitted "I couldn't figure out his timing". How is Rampage going to be any different? I see Rampage getting blown out like Evans did.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> You are basing that on one fight where Lyoto looked like crap. Silva didn't change the fighter Machida was, he foguht the same way before the Penn fight, watch the way he moves and strikes in the Franklin, Bonnar and Greco fights.
> 
> Trainng with Silva helped him definitely, but his style was there before that, Silva isn't responsible for it.
> 
> You need to start checking your facts and stop posting bulshit man.


I really understand where both of you are coming from, but the bottom line is, if Anderson was really responsible for Lyoto's striking, I'm sure Lyoto would be giving much more praise and credit to Silva in his interviews, especially surrounding his style. Lyoto doesn't seem like the type of person to completely ignore that sort of help. I'm willing to bet it was more like Anderson helped point him in the right direction by sparring with him, because although they both have different striking styles, they have similar methods of attack, measuring their opponents up before moving in. Seeing how they'll respond to various movements, etc. You can see a bit of consistency in their movements, but I really don't agree with holding one or the other primarily responsible for the other's style. You could make the same argument that Anderson was being submitted and dominated on the ground before training with Lyoto, the fact is that there are other circumstances that can change a fighter than simply one sparring partner/friend.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

rampage needs to rush the shit out of him, and not stop rushing till he has both hands on him, and either get him against the fence, or pull him on the ground any way possible....rampage has the chin, that can take the punishment rushing in that thiago silva couldn't...

if he's rushing him, machida won't be able to kick and knee, and page can take pretty much anyones hands...you have to hit the dude with knees or soccor kicks to the head...so he needs to run at him like a bull, hands up, till he gets close anuff to wrap him up and pull him down.

get machida against the fence and uppercut the shit out of him.

rampage doesn't have much of a chance, but he's the 2nd best guy in the wieght class, and the only lightwieght with a chance.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

he's gonna stick that left knee out lyoto is gonna attack that......then eventually he is gonna get frustrated knowing he needs to bring the fight tot the champ.....move in get countered and the we'll be talking about Anderson Silva.......

I was born with it guys......:thumb02:


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Only prob with rushing him is that that is how Lyoto gets his ko's, uses his opponents momentum, otherwise he doesn't hit that hard (not as hard as Ramp for sure)


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Only prob with rushing him is that that is how Lyoto gets his ko's, uses his opponents momentum, otherwise he doesn't hit that hard (not as hard as Ramp for sure)



he doesn't get his ko's going backwards...he ko'd rashad and silva going forward....if you don't rush him, he will still come forward, and punch your ass, and back out....its stupid to stay back, and just keep getting picked apart...might as well rush in kamakazi style, and get it over with, grap and pull his ass till you get him to the ground some how, hold him against the fence, and try not to get tripped up, its the only way.

weather you come forward are stay back, as long as your on your feet, he will pick you apart piece by piece, and you will get pissed becuase you are looking stupid, and then he will have you right were he wants you.

if your standing with lyoto, and your name isn't anderson silva, your setting yourself up to fail...

rampage needs to push him against the fence like he did to dan henderson, and grind him out with his power, and put machida on his ass, its his only shot.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

JoshKnows46 said:


> he doesn't get his ko's going backwards...he ko'd rashad and silva going forward....if you don't rush him, he will still come forward, and punch your ass, and back out....its stupid to stay back, and just keep getting picked apart...might as well rush in kamakazi style, and get it over with, grap and pull his ass till you get him to the ground some how, hold him against the fence, and try not to get tripped up, its the only way.
> 
> weather you come forward are stay back, as long as your on your feet, he will pick you apart piece by piece, and you will get pissed becuase you are looking stupid, and then he will have you right were he wants you.
> 
> ...


 
its nice to have some one that can explain things so I dont have to type it out......:thumbsup:


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

JoshKnows46 said:


> he doesn't get his ko's going backwards...he ko'd rashad and silva going forward....if you don't rush him, he will still come forward, and punch your ass, and back out....its stupid to stay back, and just keep getting picked apart...might as well rush in kamakazi style, and get it over with, grap and pull his ass till you get him to the ground some how, hold him against the fence, and try not to get tripped up, its the only way.
> 
> weather you come forward are stay back, as long as your on your feet, he will pick you apart piece by piece, and you will get pissed becuase you are looking stupid, and then he will have you right were he wants you.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%. With all the hype surrounding Machida now and the 4-6 months between the rampage/machida fight..rampage hopefully gets the idea that he isn't as technical as machida. Technical boxer? maybe..Overall no. Doesn't check leg kicks at all.

Machida is very disciplined, and smarter than every fighter so far. But its hard to concentrate on a project if you have a tornado coming at you is my best analogy. So rampage should just rush him and try to make it a brawl. Might not be technical but Wanderlei and Shogun did it perfectly over in Pride for years..so its not like its a lottery draw. I know Thiago engaged , well tried, and i saw what happened. But, him and rampage are completely different levels. 


I don't mean he should just come forward more than usual..i mean just attack him like a madman straight from the door. Only problem with that is IF he catches machida..then all the huggers will complain about how everyone has a punchers chance and machida would typically win 9 times out of 10.


----------



## whynotme (May 26, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> he doesn't get his ko's going backwards...he ko'd rashad and silva going forward....if you don't rush him, he will still come forward, and punch your ass, and back out....its stupid to stay back, and just keep getting picked apart...might as well rush in kamakazi style, and get it over with, grap and pull his ass till you get him to the ground some how, hold him against the fence, and try not to get tripped up, its the only way.
> 
> weather you come forward are stay back, as long as your on your feet, he will pick you apart piece by piece, and you will get pissed becuase you are looking stupid, and then he will have you right were he wants you.
> 
> ...


I dont think pressure Machida is quite possible, because he'll use tricks like sweep kick or head kick to pin you down. Then he'll back, but you lose your time

It's very hard to keep pressure continuously in this situation. Machida always make you busy, he dont let you have much free time to do your own plan. His random kicks are very dangerour for the mental side of the game, IMO


----------



## Mr UFC Guy (Mar 8, 2009)

All this talk about Rampage just rushing is crazy because Lyoto Machida is a great counter person too. All Rampage need to do is press forward and don't worry to much about the leg kicks and strike with him because if he falls into another game plan then he will only have the same results as everyone else. Look at Lyoto Machida fights he has never had anyone pressing the pace they just fight his style and they have all lost! I really think Rapage is gonna have the same style but just look for that early knock out punch and believe me he will connect with that chin if anythng..


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Without saying if I think he will win or not, the biggest key for Rampage in this fight is

1. Work on kicks and kick defense

2. Really work on the technical aspect of his striking, so he can move in and out without taking too much punishment. Rampage has great technique and he sould try to use it to his full extent here.

3. Bring all your balls and manliness into this fight. Be ready to get hurt in order to hurt him but try not to overcommit. 


For Machida, it's all about being Machida


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rampage needs to have a senior citizen bring him a rooster and make him chase it.

All the while, this senior citizen needs to yell insults at him while Rampage can't catch this rooster.

I've heard that champions are built in this manner.


----------



## MooJuice (Dec 12, 2008)

i started to think that rampage has more than a punchers chance, and then i realised how damn confident i was in rashad...and i cancelled my thoughts on rampage right then.

I would love it if rampage had a solid chance of getting the title back, but i was so certain about rashad and i truly believed that rashad had a better chance than anybody....so considering what just happened to rashad, as much as i want to think otherwise i just don't see machida losing to anybody in the near future, discounting a lucky strike or whatnot.

But hey, i'd love to be proved wrong  This is what i love about MMA.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MooJuice said:


> i started to think that rampage has more than a punchers chance, and then i realised how damn confident i was in rashad...and i cancelled my thoughts on rampage right then.
> 
> I would love it if rampage had a solid chance of getting the title back, but i was so certain about rashad and i truly believed that rashad had a better chance than anybody....so considering what just happened to rashad, as much as i want to think otherwise i just don't see machida losing to anybody in the near future, discounting a lucky strike or whatnot.
> 
> But hey, i'd love to be proved wrong  This is what i love about MMA.


What up Moo Juice...now we can all go back and review our fight analysis. Enjoyed reading everyones, but I think people will realize that he's more than just an everyday fighter. 

Missed it by one round. Who you got for Wand and Franklin.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BrutalKO said:


> ...That was the same gameplan Evans had. To lure Machida in and exchange with him hoping to catch him on the button. Evans admitted "I couldn't figure out his timing". How is Rampage going to be any different? I see Rampage getting blown out like Evans did.


Noticed you signed up the same time as I did...heh...heh. Think you're on to something though. That would be insane if he lured him into a rope a dope. Fein to be in trouble like Fedor against Arlovski then wham counter. 

I like the Neo analogy or Dragon Ball super saiyan...


----------

